# Hello! I'm Jonjoe from Singapore



## mantidian (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi!

I've been looking @ this site and I think its cool.

I love mantids and I live in Singapore.

If you have any species to offer pls imform me.thxs !


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2008)

:lol: Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome to the best mantid forum on the net


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU :lol:


you like star wars?i got all 6 of them.best one is imo star wars and attack of the clone wars


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> you like star wars?i got all 6 of them.best one is imo star wars and attack of the clone wars


i just like that line... IMo there old, i like lotr and alien series more


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 18, 2008)

Star Wars=lame  jk

Welcome to the forum Jonjoe


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome! Great that we had like 50 new Singaporeans join this month.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Welcome! Great that we had like 50 new Singaporeans join this month.


now that they found out how a computer work :lol:    &gt;just kidding like always!&lt;


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> now that they found out how a computer work :lol:    &gt;just kidding like always!&lt;


*slaps forehead*


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> *slaps forehead*


*slaps your head*


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> *slaps your head*


ROFL! That was good.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> ROFL! That was good.


thank you B)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> now that they found out how a computer work :lol:    &gt;just kidding like always!&lt;


Now, they're all going to come and slap you for saying that.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Now, they're all going to come and slap you for saying that.


 :blink: gotta hide


----------

